# Sewer hook up. Open or Closed?



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

My question is..do you open you black and gray water valves and leave them open for the whole duration of the stay or do you let the tanks fill up and then open them?


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Let them fill up and use gray to flush line. If you leave the black open the solids will stack up.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

mchildress said:


> Let them fill up and use gray to flush line. If you leave the black open the solids will stack up.


 ^^^Yep^^^


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought so...never listen to your brother inlaw...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

You can leave let the grey water flow if you have a back flush system to flush the tanks.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, my wording was horrible! What I meant to say is you can let the grey water flow if you have a back flush system. Back flushing all tanks is a great idea, just isolate the black tank when flushing the grey tanks.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

rglide09 said:


> Sorry, my wording was horrible! What I meant to say is you can let the grey water flow if you have a back flush system. Back flushing all tanks is a great idea, just isolate the black tank when flushing the grey tanks.


I have back flush for black water tank but not for gray water.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I use a King flush that attaches on the sewer hose connector. This allows me to isolate the tanks and flush each one separately by back filling the tanks using a water hose. Never hurts to flush the grey tanks from time to time.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Black tank always closed until full or the end of your trip which ever comes first. 
Grey tank can be left open if you are using it a lot. Just close it on your last day and to let it fill up so when your leaving you basically flush it out.
My camper stays set up year round. I put a loop in mine so I keep some water in the sewer hose to block the stinky gases from coming back through the grey tank. 
When we arrive at the camper I open the grey tank valve so I don't have to mess with it all weekend. When we leave i shut it off and fill it up then dump it and close it. 
The black tank i dump and flush as needed.


----------

